# Caught on Camera...



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Man these RED LIGHT CAMERAS!! 
The City Of New York put a new one up and needless to say I was caught:thumbdown: but the car was feeling HEALTHY:laugh:.

I've been in the VW game for about 14 years now... Had many VW's, BUILT many VW's and Audi's, ehh 1 or 2 BMW's. Work with and for a few of the best Import Shop's around NYC. 
Figured now is a good time as any to post one of my Projects.
Started Nov. 26, 2011 started driving Dec. 11, 2011. Can't say Completed cause there's always some tinkering going on...
Now to get all this...









In








1995 VW Cabrio OBDII converted









With parts coming in from FrozenBoost, ECStuning, APTuning, Maperformance, Jegs, Autotech, Aem, Turbosmart, Precision, Etc. 
And Phone support from Jeff Attwood http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/, Adrian Gordon http://innovativeracingconcepts.com/ 
Navin http://www.facebook.com/speedtekny
Norman http://racingresultsny.com/
Plus whoever I may have forgotten. Thanks:beer:

I have plenty of info and pics that will get up here.


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking good man.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

..funny... i also have a 95 obdII vr6 cabby on boost...the looks you will get are priceless sometimes...lol...enjoy...


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

lightsout said:


> Looking good man.





Boost112 said:


> ..funny... i also have a 95 obdII vr6 cabby on boost...the looks you will get are priceless sometimes...lol...enjoy...


Thanks


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Typical tear down start. Air filter, MAF, Intake tube









Removal Intake Manifold








Fuel rail, Fuel Inj, hoses, Coilpack, Water pump, harness


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good

Sometime back in the days I thought about doing the same to a cabrio but everyone that I know kept talking me out of it :banghead:

Can't wait to see that one done, I'll be eace::beer::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

the motor had approximately 96,720 on it before teardown...









Guides were surprisingly intact.. Inside was clean no extensive wear. I guess something good could be said for Quaker State Synthetic Oil.









Old Head Gasket a little carbon build-up. Nothing major









Bottom end
















:thumbup:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

While my son works on the head...








Yes he's putting on the manifold, installing new cams. 









I'm outside working on New Rings, ARP Rod Bolts, Rod Bearings, New Oil pump. Due to oily hands couldn't get the shots I wanted.









While this dries..









I'll get to my oil pan.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

I didn't know I had so many pictures to sort thru...


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

Cool to see another vrt cabrio here is my build
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3580293-my-vr6-turbo-buildup


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I really like the idea of a turbo or super Cabrio. Top down with a full head of steam, ballin.:thumbup:
Motor looks really clean inside, should run real good.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

cant get a password said:


> Cool to see another vrt cabrio here is my build
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3580293-my-vr6-turbo-buildup


Pretty :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Maybe since I have been in the racing scene something was invented, but either I am missing something or I dont understand why you painted your Head Gaskets?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Copper spray acts like a glue to keep the head gasket sealed up tight. On a VR6, when you add a head spacer using copper spray just gives you a much more reliable seal. Mainly because the head is so big, lol.

Oh and OP, I think its reall great you and your son are wrenching on dubs together. I can't wait until my oldest son is a little older.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

More free labor. :laugh:


















When they finished the oil pan I secured the head.

























And a new Water Pump...








eace:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Copper spray acts like a glue to keep the head gasket sealed up tight. On a VR6, when you add a head spacer using copper spray just gives you a much more reliable seal. Mainly because the head is so big, lol.
> 
> Oh and OP, I think its reall great you and your son are wrenching on dubs together. I can't wait until my oldest son is a little older.


My old son is 12 and learning how to weld and drive, my younger son is 10 and loves playing with wires, LOL.:laugh: They put in alot of work on my Rabbit GTi 

From 2008-09 pics









Wiseco Pistons & Scat Rods









Evo Intercooler









Custom Cams, The Almighty AMS Manifold Custom Intake From Vortex 
Member Lightsout now IRC Fastest R32 In NORTH AMERICA









75mm throttlebody 









Currently 402whp 389tq 23psi Precision SC61 :heart:


















Catch Can that returns to the block :thumbup:


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

you better hide your keys when it done. i have a feeling the kids will want to "test their work"


----------



## Alysse's Dad (Oct 12, 2006)

Car looks great so far.... Keep the pictures coming and those boys at work....:beer:


----------



## Ikonik (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing like an open air vw with induction. From a fellow cabby driver , can't wait for the summer runs.


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

looking good Jelanie , whats going on its Lukas ? haha


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

BlakVRTBeast said:


> looking good Jelanie , whats going on its Lukas ? haha


What's up EuroBeast?? You need to put up some pics of the VR I did for you. I think I got one or two on my laptop. I'm back to building.


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

highbeam said:


> What's up EuroBeast?? You need to put up some pics of the VR I did for you. I think I got one or two on my laptop. I'm back to building.


that set is up is long gone haha new motor went in the car sat , a lot more work ahead but should be ready for this season


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*yessssssssirrrrr*

looks good champ... i love the fact that boys are helpin n learning... dam they gettin big... :thumbup::thumbup:
definetly miss workin side by side wit you and everyone else...definetly good times....
good write up tho...cant wait for the summer to come...:banghead::banghead:
oh are they gonna be mad lol...:laugh::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

highbeam said:


> My old son is 12 and learning how to weld and drive, my younger son is 10 and loves playing with wires, LOL.:laugh: They put in alot of work on my Rabbit GTi


 That's what its all about right there.:beer:


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

looking good Jay, keep it coming. Cant wait to see these cars go down the strip. Get that rabbit tuned man, he's waiting on your phone call.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

BlakVRTBeast said:


> that set is up is long gone haha new motor went in the car sat , a lot more work ahead but should be ready for this season


Yea I heard about all that give me a call when you need some help. 24v
What did we get out the 12v? 360whp?


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

lightsout said:


> looking good Jay, keep it coming. Cant wait to see these cars go down the strip. Get that rabbit tuned man, he's waiting on your phone call.


I called, as usual no answer. But I won't give up hope we working on something big. I got 2 more VR6T I'm building and a tricked out OBDI VR6 NA


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

highbeam said:


> Yea I heard about all that give me a call when you need some help. 24v
> What did we get out the 12v? 360whp?


yea fully built 24v , standalone all the good stuff ... the 12V made 350 whp


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

not to take away from your thread but figured you might want take a peek hahaha
threw the motor and tranny in for mock up purposes the other night


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

root beer said:


> Nice :thumbup:


Thanks. Your thread motivated me to do a NA VR :beer:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

BlakVRTBeast said:


> yea fully built 24v , standalone all the good stuff ... the 12V made 350 whp


Nice opcorn:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

And now my MigFab Intake Manifold


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

BlakVRTBeast said:


> yea fully built 24v , standalone all the good stuff ... the 12V made 350 whp


Prior builds... :beer:


----------



## Alysse's Dad (Oct 12, 2006)

I remember this build. My reason for buying a mk3 GTI...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

:thumbup: for a bruva driving a VRT. Not many around these parts.


Have you ever gotten the "I didn't know black guys drove VW's"...


Need anything lemme know...


----------



## mRestrepo (May 18, 2009)

you do awesome work man, and the fact your kids help you out I think is beautiful, keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> :thumbup: for a bruva driving a VRT. Not many around these parts.
> 
> 
> Have you ever gotten the "I didn't know black guys drove VW's"...
> ...


There are a few around but ppl aren't saying what's under the hood...
I know I've done 5 not including mine #6 is getting started in PA and #7 has to wait til I make it to Florida.
I would like to see your machine in person.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

mRestrepo said:


> you do awesome work man, and the fact your kids help you out I think is beautiful, keep up the good work! :beer:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

a little trimming 









a test fitting..



























After some lines are made...


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

insane.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Now add Coils


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Get a new coolant bubble man, their like 15 bucks and yours has seen better days. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

Did I just see a bentley on an iPad?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

clevebb said:


> Did I just see a bentley on an iPad?


I do it. I even upload selected files to my phone not to mention use A2Resource.com.


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

That's awesome:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: How did people work on cars before the internetz??


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

By learning how their selves, lol.
I swear... I can't even go into the 2.0 Liter Forum anymore because it's nothing but MkIV kids complaining and asking for things that have been covered 1000 times. :laugh:


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

thats awesome that your son is learning and helping with a great build


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

clevebb said:


> That's awesome:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: How did people work on cars before the internetz??


I did my 1st G60 without anything back in the late 90's.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I did my 1st G60 without anything back in the late 90's.


I did too 1998-99 Turbo G60 in MKII Jetta SNS Tuning chip T3 Super 60 :laugh:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

clevebb said:


> Did I just see a bentley on an iPad?


Yep. I have the Bentley Actual manual but its seen better days...
It's hard to remember the torque sequence for 20 head studs, 12 rod bolts, main caps, etc...
And I like to work to music eace:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Exhaust time









Magnaflow race CAT









Fresh start on the day


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

SiliconeIntake fuel line & & hose ends?


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> SiliconeIntake fuel line & & hose ends?


Jegs Earl's Fuel lines and fuel fittings. FrozenBoost silicone hoses {red} and water lines -08an and fittings


----------



## willber (Jan 17, 2012)

highbeam said:


> Jegs Earl's Fuel lines and fuel fittings. FrozenBoost silicone hoses {red} and water lines -08an and fittings


You fab up you own down pipe and intercooler pipping?


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

willber said:


> You fab up you own down pipe and intercooler pipping?


Yes sir


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

And some more piping...



























Don't weld on a windy day...


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

In NYC Red Light Camera... 









It looks like I stopped but brakes need to be UPGRADED!!









Speeding Camera in Maryland..


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

Those pics should be at the beginning of the thread


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Yea well I had wait for it come in the mail, after I paid it cldnt find it again. So I found it last night and here it is.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I've gotten caught by the light....Muahaha


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Trying to figure out whats gonna stop this Lil Animal.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

ECS Stage 2 Big brake upgrade.


----------



## willber (Jan 17, 2012)

highbeam said:


> Trying to figure out whats gonna stop this Lil Animal.


what kind of power is it making?


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

willber said:


> what kind of power is it making?


 Honestly I wish I knew, I'm trying to get it on a dyno to see and up the boost making sure everything is running correctly. Can't exactly do that on New York roads :facepalm: 

My math might be off, I figure 360-370+ only 1 bar but I held of a E39 M5 on the Palisades Pkwy on my way to West Point 2 weeks ago. That left the factory rated @ 400hp before his CAI and what ever else he didn't wanna tell me because he go done in but a VW. Eventho that was a power to weight not to mention a FWD vs. RWD in my opinion the car is a Beast. 

To be considered: Healthy VR6, new rings, cams etc... 9:1 headspacer, Precision 6262, United Motorsports 630cc setup, Aeromotive 340lph pump & Aeromotive regulator. Certain things ported can't reveal extensive details. Nevertheless the car is healthy spins tires in EVERY gear, I wanna turn it up see and feel the potential but there isnt enough decent road around here for me to do it.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> :thumbup: for a bruva driving a VRT. Not many around these parts.
> 
> 
> Have you ever gotten the "I didn't know black guys drove VW's"...
> ...


 I do all the time, lmao... It's killer when I tell them I own 5 of them.:thumbup: 



That's super cool that your kids help you out and are learn a real trade.


----------



## willber (Jan 17, 2012)

highbeam said:


> Honestly I wish I knew, I'm trying to get it on a dyno to see and up the boost making sure everything is running correctly. Can't exactly do that on New York roads :facepalm:
> 
> My math might be off, I figure 360-370+ only 1 bar but I held of a E39 M5 on the Palisades Pkwy on my way to West Point 2 weeks ago. That left the factory rated @ 400hp before his CAI and what ever else he didn't wanna tell me because he go done in but a VW. Eventho that was a power to weight not to mention a FWD vs. RWD in my opinion the car is a Beast.
> 
> To be considered: Healthy VR6, new rings, cams etc... 9:1 headspacer, Precision 6262, United Motorsports 630cc setup, Aeromotive 340lph pump & Aeromotive regulator. Certain things ported can't reveal extensive details. Nevertheless the car is healthy spins tires in EVERY gear, I wanna turn it up see and feel the potential but there isnt enough decent road around here for me to do it.


 lol....That's crazy....m5's are no joke.


----------



## willber (Jan 17, 2012)

highbeam said:


> Honestly I wish I knew, I'm trying to get it on a dyno to see and up the boost making sure everything is running correctly. Can't exactly do that on New York roads :facepalm:
> 
> My math might be off, I figure 360-370+ only 1 bar but I held of a E39 M5 on the Palisades Pkwy on my way to West Point 2 weeks ago. That left the factory rated @ 400hp before his CAI and what ever else he didn't wanna tell me because he go done in but a VW. Eventho that was a power to weight not to mention a FWD vs. RWD in my opinion the car is a Beast.
> 
> To be considered: Healthy VR6, new rings, cams etc... 9:1 headspacer, Precision 6262, United Motorsports 630cc setup, Aeromotive 340lph pump & Aeromotive regulator. Certain things ported can't reveal extensive details. Nevertheless the car is healthy spins tires in EVERY gear, I wanna turn it up see and feel the potential but there isnt enough decent road around here for me to do it.


 It's a beast for real


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey I see u doing good stuff, I decided to chime in. We been rocking for a min. And it's good to see u back in form. We have some work to do on the mk3 R32. You have motivated me bro. Time to drive it after 4years of looking at it in the back yard.LOL. I wanna see the rabbit, I'm doing on 1.8T


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hold on trying to work smthn out here...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

popeye71 said:


> Hey I see u doing good stuff, I decided to chime in. We been rocking for a min. And it's good to see u back in form. We have some work to do on the mk3 R32. You have motivated me bro. Time to drive it after 4years of looking at it in the back yard.LOL. I wanna see the rabbit, I'm doing on 1.8T


 Yes Fred, Finally!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Feed the need... 





































Aeromotive Stealth 340lph


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

*what a cabby*

Well today I meet Highbeam to talk about business, I had the chance to be taken for a ride on this monster!!! 
I am 32 years old and I have never been scared inside a car….untill today. This beautiful Rabbit flyes literally, its amazing the power of this car, all my eyes where able to see is the rpm around 7k and my heart around 220 what an amazing car…. 
Today I felt I am upgrading to a VR6 for sure…. I am in my way to get a piggy bank…congratulations on your car Highbeam!!!


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Willybudista said:


> Well today I meet Highbeam to talk about business, I had the chance to be taken for a ride on this monster!!!
> I am 32 years old and I have never been scared inside a car….untill today. This beautiful Rabbit flyes literally, its amazing the power of this car, all my eyes where able to see is the rpm around 7k and my heart around 220 what an amazing car….
> Today I felt I am upgrading to a VR6 for sure…. I am in my way to get a piggy bank…congratulations on your car Highbeam!!!


 Glad you enjoyed it! Looking forward to doing some business with you.. :beer:


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

o yhave anymore pics of the fuel pump install? I would really like to do that and get rid of my loud arse walbro 255 under the car.


----------



## willber (Jan 17, 2012)

Willybudista said:


> Well today I meet Highbeam to talk about business, I had the chance to be taken for a ride on this monster!!!
> I am 32 years old and I have never been scared inside a car….untill today. This beautiful Rabbit flyes literally, its amazing the power of this car, all my eyes where able to see is the rpm around 7k and my heart around 220 what an amazing car….
> Today I felt I am upgrading to a VR6 for sure…. I am in my way to get a piggy bank…congratulations on your car Highbeam!!!


 yo highbeam you giving rides in the beast. I want to feel the power.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I love sun guns! Nice work! :beer:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

So it's about 3:20am Sunday morning.. I'm @ a gas station cause I had to put this up.. 
Long Island Expressway to Van Wyck I'm crusing coming from a club, as soon as I get on the Van Wyck 2 blurrs go flying past me... So I had to think to myself {join the party or call it a night:banghead:} 
Ofcousre we knew I joined the party or I wldnt be writing this... 
I catch up with them {them being Evo X and C-5 Convertible Vette} Top of the Van Wyck, Hillside Ave. and we GO @ IIITTTT!!!!! The Single most best time I've had with the car to date!!!! I don't think either one of them knew what was going on. the Evo be it the car or driver was falling behind, I held off the Vette which was by my passenger coming hard till a little after the Linden Blvd exit.:facepalm: Far from embarrassed, the car is a TRUE Monster as stated by the Vette driver. Who I WILL see again. Back to the drawing board on some BRAKES, and steering doesn't feel tight @ 132mph from GPS, and gearing. 
OK I'm going home...eace: 

Had to EDIT this... To put it in perspective for those non New Yorkers or Queens dwellers about 2 miles {1.8 miles as per Google Maps} of Oh SH!T there's a little red VW in front of me?! In light traffic, dry road, and about 38 degrees temp.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:laugh: 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

cant get a password said:


> o yhave anymore pics of the fuel pump install? I would really like to do that and get rid of my loud arse walbro 255 under the car.


 I gotta go back and sort thru prolly 1 or 2 more but it is relatively simple if you know how to get it out. Bad part and doing all the work alone is messy hands can't keep stopping to take pics. 



willber said:


> yo highbeam you giving rides in the beast. I want to feel the power.


 You got my number man. As a promo tool for work or maybe for sale, who knows but it's a work horse.


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

Well,that is s good stretch of road.and to catch them and then pass them,it's the power to weight ratio.u got a target on your back now lol.evox is a fast car.keep it up man.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice straight away right there. Doesn't it start to get bumpy right around Rockaway Blvd.? I know the area well. The Holiday Inn right off Rockaway (next to Burger King) is my jump-off meeting spot.  
And my Auntie lives right on Linden, in the 120's. 

I had a similar run the other night except it was against a STi & a worked B7 A4. We were doing 100+ and i to didn't like the way it felt. No problem with brakes tho. My Audi dual pot's works like magic.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

popeye71 said:


> Well,that is s good stretch of road.and to catch them and then pass them,it's the power to weight ratio.u got a target on your back now lol.evox is a fast car.keep it up man.


 Thanks, but can't take all for catching them. Right around the Jackie Rob/Queens Blvd split is A LOT of Rough Road :banghead: NYC you know it, they had to slow down


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Nice straight away right there. Doesn't it start to get bumpy right around Rockaway Blvd.? I know the area well. The Holiday Inn right off Rockaway (next to Burger King) is my jump-off meeting spot.
> And my Auntie lives right on Linden, in the 120's.
> 
> I had a similar run the other night except it was against a STi & a worked B7 A4. We were doing 100+ and i to didn't like the way it felt. No problem with brakes tho. My Audi dual pot's works like magic.


 Nah your thinking slightly off the beaten path, Van Wyck Southbound right under the AirTrain.


----------



## stanley14 (Mar 23, 2009)

*New project*

I like the work.......word on the strreet is that you have an MKV gti project coming up ... When can we some light on that project


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

stanley14 said:


> I like the work.......word on the strreet is that you have an MKV gti project coming up ... When can we some light on that project


 I got a few projects and consults going on but this the internet people wanna see not hear about


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> Nah your thinking slightly off the beaten path, Van Wyck Southbound right under the AirTrain.


 Lemme get this straight (trying to vision it...) You get on the Wyck from the LIE where they past you as you were merging on. You catch up, and start running them down the Wyck till around Linden (Exit 3 iirc). Thats about an exit away from the trains, no?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Air-to-Water reservoir


----------



## stanley14 (Mar 23, 2009)

when will we see a dyno sheet for the cabby


----------



## vwdriva (Jul 24, 2005)

It is going to be a crazy summer. Can't wait for the toys to be pulling out. We need to create a NYC traffic ticket fund. Jay everbody who has been with you for years know how much you like your speed. There is no need to build a car if you can't make it fly. I am all for drop tops with speed. The convertible jetta is coming for the ride. A photo shoot is essential for the whole crew this year. Great job brother!


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Lemme get this straight (trying to vision it...) You get on the Wyck from the LIE where they past you as you were merging on. You catch up, and start running them down the Wyck till around Linden (Exit 3 iirc). Thats about an exit away from the trains, no?


 The run didn't start again til after the GCP/Van Wyck merge going south bound a little before Hillside ave exit. The length of the Van Wyck under the AirTran


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

stanley14 said:


> when will we see a dyno sheet for the cabby


 When I get a chance to, still tinkering... 



vwdriva said:


> It is going to be a crazy summer. Can't wait for the toys to be pulling out. We need to create a NYC traffic ticket fund. Jay everbody who has been with you for years know how much you like your speed. There is no need to build a car if you can't make it fly. I am all for drop tops with speed. The convertible jetta is coming for the ride. A photo shoot is essential for the whole crew this year. Great job brother!


 Thanks K!! I got a few more toys I'm bringing to the party... 










Spark Plugs. Check!!!! 

Ladies and Gentlemen, Please fasten safety belts, and return seats to upright position!!!!!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Is this a gassless Mig?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Is this a gassless Mig?


 Its Gas. Tank not pictured.


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*great work*

:thumbup: i love this build up...i have worked with him and know this man personally...he does great work and can only get betta...OH BY THE WAY THIS IS HIS DAILY DRIVER....clean set up for this lil red devil...its gonna be a crazy summer no question....now time to iron out the quirks on my ride...


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

Highbeam2 said:


> So it's about 3:20am Sunday morning.. I'm @ a gas station cause I had to put this up..
> Long Island Expressway to Van Wyck I'm crusing coming from a club, as soon as I get on the Van Wyck 2 blurrs go flying past me... So I had to think to myself {join the party or call it a night:banghead:}
> Ofcousre we knew I joined the party or I wldnt be writing this...
> I catch up with them {them being Evo X and C-5 Convertible Vette} Top of the Van Wyck, Hillside Ave. and we GO @ IIITTTT!!!!! The Single most best time I've had with the car to date!!!! I don't think either one of them knew what was going on. the Evo be it the car or driver was falling behind, I held off the Vette which was by my passenger coming hard till a little after the Linden Blvd exit.:facepalm: Far from embarrassed, the car is a TRUE Monster as stated by the Vette driver. Who I WILL see again. Back to the drawing board on some BRAKES, and steering doesn't feel tight @ 132mph from GPS, and gearing.
> ...


 Hahhahaha Amazing!!! The first day I met you I was thinking, wow this guy is really calm. Probably he doesnt like to run like crazy with his car........this was amazing!!! The EVO guy hasnt sleep since then, he is in google looking for modifications of his car...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Going out of town..*

Decided to clean it up... 








And Check the plugs... 



























Headed to DC again...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

With such a beautiful day yesterday, how could you not. I thought it was spring already.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Car ran beautifully coming down to DC... About 260 miles to the tank before the car starting to hiccup didn't wanna push it anymore. But I got a lot on the list to start fine tuning...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> With such a beautiful day yesterday, how could you not. I thought it was spring already.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahhhh.....ic:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


>


 whats on your back window?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> whats on your back window?


 Looks like dog tags colored like the Iraqi campaign ribbon.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

mike minnillo said:


> Looks like dog tags colored like the Iraqi campaign ribbon.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Willybudista said:


> Hahhahaha Amazing!!! The first day I met you I was thinking, wow this guy is really calm. Probably he doesnt like to run like crazy with his car........this was amazing!!! The EVO guy hasnt sleep since then, he is in google looking for modifications of his car...


I forgot my navi records..









For the non-believers :laugh:


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

wow nice man i like that mph


----------



## willber (Jan 17, 2012)

Highbeam2 said:


> When I get a chance to, still tinkering...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My seat.... Smh. Price went down then... Lol


----------



## willber (Jan 17, 2012)

Highbeam2 said:


> Ahhhh.....ic:


The car is beautiful... Yo are you going to get a standalone for the car?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Technology....love it. Would have never thought you can read the Bentley via a Tablet or your phone 10 yrs ago.









Here's me using A2Resource.com & pages from the Bentley DL'd to my phone.









Edit:
I got the same tq wrench. :thumbup:


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*DAM U*

:thumbup::thumbup:U GOT ME WANTIN TO GO BOOST AGAIN...I SHOULDVE DONE IT WEN I HAD ALL THOSE MOTORS BEFORE...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK THO...WAITIN FOR U SWING BY AGAIN...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

willber said:


> The car is beautiful... Yo are you going to get a standalone for the car?


Nah no Standalone the UM program is good for 28-30psi before my Meth kit when I install it. So I'm extremely happy with it thus far @ 14psi.



Capt.Dreadz said:


> Technology....love it. Would have never thought you can read the Bentley via a Tablet or your phone 10 yrs ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love using the books but color wiring on the iPad is sooo much better. That torque wrench is tried & true. I had that Snap-on digital one, sold it, went back to set it and forget it i.e. just a click. As opposed to a beep and vibrate and being .3 or .7 off from the last bolt.


----------



## eurovwgti (Jun 18, 2002)

*sweet bro!*

We gotta take it for a spin.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

No Question


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Heat exchanger..









Pump, First fitting..


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Make that three on the torque wrench, lol. nice work bro.:thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Considering relocating the heat exchanger to receive more airflow.. Either lower or behind the grille


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Coming out to Low & Slow on sunday?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Where? & Time? You got my number link me


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.facebook.com/events/354950407857931/

I'm gonna text you later so you'll have my math.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hard Luck :banghead:. Car is down, pending diagnostics in the A.M.:facepalm:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

What happen?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

ECU issues. Got it corrected. Back to the animal it is . Big Shout out the team @ http://www.aptuning.com/ Ryan & Steve especially for staying late with me, sharing knowledge back and forth with my cousin and I, a tour of the facility and projects they got going on. The brakes they recommended & sold me are on point!!!!


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Car on hold, again


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

WTF...:what:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Highbeam2 said:


>


FYI. hope you got a good deal on that. It's just a $60 Deka battery. :beer:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> WTF...:what:


Little. Hiccups low rpm now found with fresh eprom. It seems to be leaning out watching the wideband but can't monitor 
Fuel pressure while driving (don't have an electronic gauge)




TBT-Syncro said:


> FYI. hope you got a good deal on that. It's just a $60 Deka battery. :beer:


Not to bad on price but a part # wld be nice


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> Little. Hiccups low rpm now found with fresh eprom. It seems to be leaning out watching the wideband but can't monitor
> Fuel pressure while driving (don't have an electronic gauge)


Where's the FPR set at & what's the gap on the plugs? I had a similar problem & it ended up being a boost leak. My vac was fine @ idle when reading the boost gauge but my a/f's were in the 17-18 range.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Where's the FPR set at & what's the gap on the plugs? I had a similar problem & it ended up being a boost leak. My vac was fine @ idle when reading the boost gauge but my a/f's were in the 17-18 range.


40 psi with vac plugs gapped @ .28 nothing changed with the set up except the ECU. It's driving fine pulling hard 13-14psi boost 11.4AFR. It's just around light to light stuff I started to notice it, Idling at light AFR 14.6-15.2, ease off the clutch on to the gas drops to 13.8 as I lightly lean into it 1200-1450 rpms it jumps to 17.2 AFR??? And then comes back to normal


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, this is hardcore knowledge... Hey highbeam2 are you coming tomorrow night to dub queens? Ill give you a call during the day to see whats going on


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> 40 psi with vac plugs gapped @ .28 nothing changed with the set up except the ECU. It's driving fine pulling hard 13-14psi boost 11.4AFR. It's just around light to light stuff I started to notice it, Idling at light AFR 14.6-15.2, ease off the clutch on to the gas drops to 13.8 as I lightly lean into it 1200-1450 rpms it jumps to 17.2 AFR??? And then comes back to normal


I'll bet you a million dollars its the vac line going to the FPR. Had that problem to & it was the same exact symptoms. The rad fan blades cut the hose causing the FP not to rise with the boost.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Highbeam2 said:


> Not to bad on price but a part # wld be nice


Deka ETK14 (they have a few versions, of various weights).


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Willybudista said:


> Wow, this is hardcore knowledge... Hey highbeam2 are you coming tomorrow night to dub queens? Ill give you a call during the day to see whats going on


Depends on the weather


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'll bet you a million dollars its the vac line going to the FPR. Had that problem to & it was the same exact symptoms. The rad fan blades cut the hose causing the FP not to rise with the boost.


I'm gonna check it, but the vacuum is working cause when I rev it under the hood or disconnect it there is movement on the gauge..


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Sometimes there's only a small slit in the line and the gauge will still work, but it wont be correct.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

AJmustDIE said:


> Sometimes there's only a small slit in the line and the gauge will still work, but it wont be correct.


True but weather isn't allowing me to pull the nose off...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://http://www.facebook.com/events/354950407857931/#!/events/354950407857931/

headed to..


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Found some old pics*

Found some old stuff on my old laptop
My third turbo charged car:


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

Last night I think it was my last ride in your car....
I asked Highbeam if I could get a ride in his car, another member of this forum was inside the car not knowing what to expect...
Well he didnt got a chance to pass 2 gear because of the bad conditions of the street. And I was so happy when I heard that!! As soon as I stepped inside the car I started to regret my decision: why? You couldnt just stay talking with the other people about vw ? 
This car is soooooooooooooo powerfull guys that is tremendously scary, its so fast that you feel like driving in the need for speed game.
And I was scared as hell!!! I love your car bro its the most amazing beast that I had ever try, you did an amazing job with that turbo. 
My mind wants to be inside that car again, my heart will not resist that anymore hahahhahhaa 
Its too much for me to handle man!!


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Willybudista said:


> Last night I think it was my last ride in your car....
> I asked Highbeam if I could get a ride in his car, another member of this forum was inside the car not knowing what to expect...
> Well he didnt got a chance to pass 2 gear because of the bad conditions of the street. And I was so happy when I heard that!! As soon as I stepped inside the car I started to regret my decision: why? You couldnt just stay talking with the other people about vw ?
> This car is soooooooooooooo powerfull guys that is tremendously scary, its so fast that you feel like driving in the need for speed game.
> ...


 Not for the faint of heart... :laugh:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Then there were some mods done... 
Man did I love That Car!!!! 402whp 389tq @ 23psi Before AEM Meth kit


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you have a build thread or more info on your 16vT project? From this thread I can only imagine what you would do :laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Did you make it out to Import Day?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

clevebb said:


> Do you have a build thread or more info on your 16vT project? From this thread I can only imagine what you would do :laugh:


 I can get you info, no thread on it tho. It was done like 5 years ago, but has been redone and put into my MKI GTi (Rabbit) you can see in the earlier pages. :thumbup: 
Always willing to help out just link me. 



Capt.Dreadz said:


> Did you make it out to Import Day?


 Nope. Been busy building another VR6T for a customer in PA. New thread soon to come..


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Second revision: 













































Blew up the intake manifold @ 18 psi


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

You missed a good day but moneyz money. Understandable. I miss building customer cars.  retirement SUCKS! It doesn't help that i still get calls for work. Last VR i turbo'd for a customer was a 2010 3.6 CC.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You missed a good day but moneyz money. Understandable. I miss building customer cars.  retirement SUCKS! It doesn't help that i still get calls for work. Last VR i turbo'd for a customer was a 2010 3.6 CC.


 I would've came thru had I known before hand.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

The Car is back in the Lab...


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You missed a good day but moneyz money. Understandable. I miss building customer cars.  retirement SUCKS! It doesn't help that i still get calls for work. Last VR i turbo'd for a customer was a 2010 3.6 CC.


Hey I was in the auto import, what car were you driving?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Willybudista said:


> Hey I was in the auto import, what car were you driving?












I went home when everyone went to Dave & Busters.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

^:thumbup:^


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

New parts!!! 
Peloquin, TDi tranny, axles, wheel bearings, clutchmasters clutch, Tial BOV and a few other go fast bits.. :beer: 
Can't forget new tubber Continental Extreme contact DWS


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

Hehehhe Highbeam performance its back to work


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tranny work has been killing me...
CTN Gearz...



































Oh yea.. You know whats about to happen..


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

CTN ring gear needs to come off!!


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

Soo good to see you working again in the cabby, it was sad to see it there and not running.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

lots of good work all throughout this thread, keep it up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the support. I am going to keep it coming..


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

I am guessing your car its not gonna tend to go to the left anymore with the differencial that you are installing hehehe


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

that's the hope... 

Now for the VR6 tear down.. I hate to do the to a CDM (corrado vr6 trans) But.. 

Now I have Gearz forsale...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Time for rebuild... 




























































































And here we have a CTN VR6 

Plus...


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

Hehehehe thats exactly what we need, pics. Good work man!


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Love what you're doing with this car man, keep up the good work! 

By the way, have you thought about putting a skid plate under the front? I've heard bad things about the roads in NY.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

No skid plate it's not a belly rubber stance is lame. How Car looks parked is not in my interest.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Upgraded BOV... 









Car feels great. 
Ran down an S5 Convertible on the belt, didn't know what hit him.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Love all the red.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I need to get off my ass & install my 50 mill. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I need to get off my ass & install my 50 mill. Looks great. :thumbup:


 I need to get off my ass and install my meth kit :facepalm:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Highbeam2 said:


> I need to get off my ass and install my meth kit :facepalm:


 You do.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> I need to get off my ass and install my meth kit :facepalm:


 If you were a tad closer, i'd give you a hand. It took me a solid day by myself to install mine.


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

The car its looking great mister! Glad to see you back again


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I ordered my throttlebody spacer from my man Scott @ USRT this morning... 
Progress is slow, but forth coming...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You do.


 



















Just for you I pulled it out the shed after 3+ years.. Just cause what we spoke about last night


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm still debating the spacer thing. You'll need the right injector as you're spraying post TB. Something that will atomize quick. It was rec. that i move it back about 6-8" (pre TB). I'm using a Super Atomizer nozzle. 


Your gears are gonna _really_ love you now.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Highbeam2 said:


> Just for you I pulled it out the shed after 3+ years.. Just cause what we spoke about last night


 You got it in yet? :laugh: 



Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm still debating the spacer thing. You'll need the right injector as you're spraying post TB. Something that will atomize quick. It was rec. that i move it back about 6-8" (pre TB). I'm using a Super Atomizer nozzle.


 Agreed, placement 6-8" prior to the TB supposedly allows the atomized meth to be suspended in the airflow better prior to hitting the intake manifold. Did mine real similar to yours. :thumbup: Not for nothing he can add a second injector too, think that is what I'm going to do real soon. 

And your comment about his gears... he is getting good at splitting them 02A's apart so he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You got it in yet? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In doing research and speaking with Scott http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_68 Direct link... Post TB will "cool down" the cylinder pre TB preferred atleast 12 inches or after the intercooler will cool the charge lowering the intake temp. Now individually they help pending budget but both.. You get the drift. the short version, more reading for individual set-up As for me I can only run post TB or Direct Port cause I have no travel post cooler ( 4inches doesn't count) 

And Gears... I have blew up and built more 020, 02A, 02J gearboxes than my pairs of sneakers my kids own. :laugh:


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

u make up your mind on that 12V motor ? lol i could use the $$$ :laugh:


----------



## Willybudista (Jan 22, 2012)

Dont forget to post pics... We are waiting for them


----------



## MahTrek=] (Nov 6, 2008)

Just read through the whole thread, love the work & progress. Keep at it man :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

MahTrek=] said:


> Just read through the whole thread, love the work & progress. Keep at it man :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Thanks man. I'm trying


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

As she sits today...


----------

